# Sarah Chalke - visits the "Late Show with David Letterman", New York 08.10.2008 29x (Update x2)



## AMUN (9 Okt. 2008)




----------



## armin (9 Okt. 2008)

Selten so tolle bilder von ihr gesehen, Danke


----------



## Tokko (9 Okt. 2008)

15 more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## maierchen (16 Okt. 2008)

Ein bezauberndes Lächeln hat sie!
:thx: !


----------



## armin (16 Okt. 2008)

maierchen schrieb:


> Ein bezauberndes Lächeln hat sie!
> :thx: !



Das ist mir auch sofort aufgefallen:thumbup:


----------



## walme (5 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Chalke - visits the "Late Show with David Letterman", New York 08.10.2008 x11 x15*

:thx: für die Bilder der hübschen Ärtzin, leider fast immer in schwarz


----------



## Rolli (5 Dez. 2009)

*AW: Sarah Chalke - visits the "Late Show with David Letterman", New York 08.10.2008 x11 x15*

:thx: euch für die schönen Pics der netten Sarah


----------



## Q (28 Dez. 2009)

*Update + 3*

Danke Euch zwei für das tolle Team-Work!


----------



## eppeljack (12 Mai 2010)

Danke sind coole bilder http://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/thumbup.gif


----------



## Hossa1986 (12 Mai 2010)

*Eine echte traumfrau* *Diese Frau muss man einfach lieben*


----------



## Weltenbummler (13 Mai 2010)

Hammer Geil die Süße.


----------



## fuann (15 Mai 2010)

danke echt schön!


----------



## Dentar (30 Nov. 2010)

Danke für die tolen bilder


----------



## Rolli (30 Nov. 2010)

Danke dir fürs Update


----------

